# 4 from the store....and a ?



## CrewelaDeVil (Jul 1, 2009)

I went to a local antique place today and found these 4 goodies. 3 I know are R.I. bottles however 1 has a label from R.I. but the embossing says otherwise I think.  The first is a med that is embossed DR. PARKERSON'S REMEDY.  Not sure where this is from, anyone heard of this? I know of  Dr. Parker's sons but not this one.  The label says: GYPSY WINE BITTERS by Drs Townsend & Clark
 Here is the embossed side


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jul 1, 2009)

Any one know anything about this one? Here is the label:


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jul 1, 2009)

Potter


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jul 1, 2009)

Last one....cool little dose glass. Where is Watchemocket anyway?


----------



## woody (Jul 1, 2009)

East Providence, RI.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks....you'd think since I am from there I would know that [&:]


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Crewela, nice RI bottles! Maybe the Gypsy Wine Bitters was related to Dr E F Townsend:

http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/research/townsend.html

 Also, I have a Dr Parkerson's Remedy myself, I seem to remember someone telling me he was out of Albany, NY. It is a nice one!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 2, 2009)

Mason B. Wood also has a round bottle that comes in two sizes.  Watchemoket was a part of East Providence.  There is a cove there with the same name.
 I could barely make out the name Geo. L. Claflin on the label of the Townsend bottle.  He was a prolific pharmacist from Providence, I have one of his bottles.  It looks like he might have been the proprietor for the medicine/bitters.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jul 2, 2009)

Either that or Claflin slapped a label on someone else's bottle.  That's what I am trying to figure out. You never know unless there is research out there.  I never heard of a Gypsy Wine Bitters from RI. I wish the bottle was embossed with that!


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 2, 2009)

Man here lately I cannot believe what folks are finding in antique stores.
 Labeled patent medicine, local embossed druggist and an embossed dose glass...Score!
 Did you have to pay an arm and a leg?


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, I payed 19 for the dose glass....and 40 for the bitters. Not extremely cheap but not out of my budget either.I ended up getting 9 bottles, all I didn't have and spent 140.- on all.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 11, 2011)

> DR. PARKERSON'S REMEDY


 
 An old post but I was reaserching this medicine and it was made by Geo L Claflin & Co. in Providence RI . It was advertised in the late 1870s. I think Claflin took over another existing drug firm in 1873.
 It seems like the little Rhody site doesnt list it?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Matt,
 That sounds interesting!  I know of two other RI bottles that aren't embossed with a town that were discovered over the last two years.  It's difficult because you usually have to find a labeled one.  Whereabouts did you come upon the info?


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 12, 2011)

When times get tough like now, the good stuff tends to come out.  My wife works retail, and from time to time does check out.  She has brought home silver certificates, silver coins, U.S. Notes all in the last couple years, all from the register till.  Of course if she takes one, she replaces it, if not, your drawer will be "off", and you will be out....
 I have added a number of good items the last 3 years picked up for very reasonable prices.


----------



## Wangan (Jan 12, 2011)

Its not just tough times.Punks doing home invasions are rampant lately too.We are seeing more and more of this up here in the "sticks".Lock and load time!

 Did you read about the jogger in Fla. that was attacked and punched in the face by an 18 year old mugger? The jogger pulled out a gun and emptied it into him and with the new state law,he was justified.Saved the state a pile of money and that punk won`t be doing any more robberies.Gun control is hitting what you are aiming at and a warning shot is a miss.[]


----------

